# Wolraad Woltemade



## ddraigmor

Juicy bit of gossip that needs clarification.

I hear on the grapevine that the Woolraad Woltemade' is due to be scrapped. She has been seen transferring stores in Cape Town to her sister 'Smit Amandala' - and also has been drained of all liquids (fuel etc).

Anyonce confirm her fate?

Jonty


----------



## Billieboy

Probably it will have a lot to do with the amalgamation of Smit and Ballast whatsit the dredger company.


----------



## ddraigmor

She's a beauty - well, not so much nowadays as they removed the ater frame - but it is being reported that she's up for scrap. She's getting on a bit but surely there is life in the old girl yet?

Jonty


----------



## RayJordandpo

ddraigmor said:


> Juicy bit of gossip that needs clarification.
> 
> I hear on the grapevine that the Woolraad Woltemade' is due to be scrapped. She has been seen transferring stores in Cape Town to her sister 'Smit Amandala' - and also has been drained of all liquids (fuel etc).
> 
> Anyonce confirm her fate?


Well Jonty I can soon find out. Only last week I had a drink with the skipper of the WW (Danny Betts) He is due back to on December 26th. He never mentioned anything about her going for scrap but we wasn't really talking about work. Incidentally as I mentioned in a previous thread he has been master of that vessel for twenty nine years. Some achievement don't you agree?


----------



## Onzie

I remember having a drink with Danny in Panama Jacks around 6 years ago, but i believe he was master of the John Ross was he not?


----------



## RayJordandpo

Yes you are right. Danny spent most of his time on the 'John Ross' He is till there (Smit Amandala) although he did spend some time on the WW. Apparently if they can't find a buyer very soon she is indeed heading for the breakers yard.


----------



## ddraigmor

Ta for the heads up Ray - I get Daily Shipping News Clips via Maasmond Maritime and they are indeed speculating on the scrap angle.

Jonty


----------



## Don Matheson

A bit of upgrade and a couple of new engines and she would be as good as new. Would be a pity to see such a good tug, as well as a good looking tug go for scrap. Must be plenty of container ships they could make into razor blades instead.
Agree with you Jonty she looked nicer when she was new.

Don


----------



## ddraigmor

There has been some discussion in the Daily Shipping News that SA only wants one big standby tug on the coast and that will be the 'Smit Amandala' - speculation is the WW is going to be scrapped unless someone comes in and purchases - hires her.

Jonty


----------



## Dave Filmer

There is a rether lengthly report on a S.A website and rather than me repeat it go to www.ports.co.za and click on news and stories for 17th nov and you'll find an artical on the fate of Woolraad Woltemade. Also a couple of photos


----------



## ddraigmor

Ta Dave, yes I'd seen that - I got a link from Daily Shipping News.

Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens to her.

Jonty


----------



## 40907

*Too many "A"s or am I being picky?*

The word is Amandla. The Xhosa and Zulu word for power.


----------



## ddraigmor

My mistake - apologies.

Jonty


----------



## apapop

*Wolraad Woltemade - Plans anyone?*

Hi all, Ive just joined what looks like a brilliant forum. Thankyou for allowing me in - I promise I won't abuse!. I must say this is news (bad) if it's true that she is going to be scrapped. I hope it's just a rumour. Is the John Ross still afloat?.
Anyway, I digress ... can anyone help me with WW or JR plans as I have a very talented, retired friend who would like to build one of these classic vessels as his next project. Any Plans (however basic), Photos etc. would be greatly appreciated. I look forward to any responses.


----------



## ddraigmor

Photos I can do.

http://www.tugspotters.com/tempframeset.php?id=foto.htm

http://www.tugspotters.com/tempframeset.php?id=foto.htm

Hope those start you off.

Jonty


----------



## woodend

*Wolraade Woltemaade*

RayJordadpo: I know Danny Betts very well. The last I saw of him was when we were Mooring Masters together for the moor-up of the F.P.S.O. GIRASSOL off Angola. We used the SMIT LONDON, SMIT SINGAPORE and the WOLRAADE. There was a very sad picture for most South Africans of the WOLRAADE on the beach at Alang waiting for the blow torches in the 'maasmondmaritime' column this morning. She did some fantastic work


----------



## ddraigmor

Found a photo of her on the beach at Alang in today's Shipping News by Piet Sinke - but can't opyt or give you a link as it is a .pdf file.

Looks like she is well on the way to destruction.

Jonty


----------



## Gulpers

*Merged threads*

Two similar threads merged for ease of reference. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

You should be able to view the photograph of her on Alang beach *here* on the Maasmond Maritime site (page 17). (Thumb)


----------



## Kommetjie

The Wolraad Woltemade is lying on the beech at Alang. Sad sight.


----------



## ddraigmor

Ta Ray - have not got the know how as to do that.

A sad sight indeed.

Jonty


----------



## Glyn

apapop said:


> Hi all, Ive just joined what looks like a brilliant forum. Thankyou for allowing me in - I promise I won't abuse!. I must say this is news (bad) if it's true that she is going to be scrapped. I hope it's just a rumour. Is the John Ross still afloat?.
> Anyway, I digress ... can anyone help me with WW or JR plans as I have a very talented, retired friend who would like to build one of these classic vessels as his next project. Any Plans (however basic), Photos etc. would be greatly appreciated. I look forward to any responses.


I have a set of photographs taken aboard the John Ross in the seventies. Please send me a pm if you're interested and I can send you copies thereof. Regards, Glyn


----------



## Mendi

End of an era that vessel. Recall her coming into False Bay quite often! Farewell WW!


----------



## The Loftsman

Hi all,
Truly a sad end for such a fine vessel, I worked on the building of her at the shipyard of Henry Robb in Leith, Scotland she was at the time the largest and most powerful in the world, and we knew her for most of the time as Ship No 516
I do have a few pictures of her that shall be going onto my blog history of ships built in Leith, at http://leithbuiltships.blogspot.com


----------



## Old Se Dog

not sure if you are still on line - regarding pictures plans for [email protected] tug boats plans - i have a few that might help


----------



## Old Se Dog

*wolraad woltemade*

i am being brief - here are 4 pictures of the tug at breakers yard


----------



## Old Se Dog

*wolraad woltemade*

the tug being broken up


----------

